# Can anyone build a "Tip section" for a fly rod



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

As I was pulling my fly rod out of the sock, I hearda sickenong snap and dicovered the tip section shattered into @ 5 pcs. It is a 4 pc, IM Graphite, 7'6" White River Hobbs Creek #4 from BPS, and I figured I could just buy a new section, but when I called the repair center I wa stold "we don't sell sections" ...

So, could any of you rod builders recreate a tip section for me?

P_


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

can be done pretty easy by the builder you choose but the cost may be a little high. You may be better off buying a new one or having a new rod built. A lot of the time we can catch fly blanks on closeout and pass the savings along to our customers


----------

